

Assembla Introducing Simple Planner for lightweight Agile, Scrum, and Kanban - esente
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/84665/Introducing-Simple-Planner-for-lightweight-Agile-Scrum-and-Kanban.aspx

======
zdgman
I know I am going to sound snarky for saying this but it seems like every
company that doesn't actually have a game changing idea for a product ends up
building some sort of planning tool.

I am not saying that planning tools can't be innovative but most of them are a
combination of overly complex and not easy on the eyes.

I am assuming that most people who want to go with a scrum board that is
digital are going to use trello <https://trello.com/>. I again believe even
trello is overly complex but at least it's easy to look at.

~~~
esente
It'd easier for a repo hosting service provider to provide an integrated
planning tool. It'd be easier for customer too. Of course, only when they do
it right.

I love Trello, but it's supposed to be generic, and thus, not easy to use it
as a Kanban board (limit number of cards per list, etc) out of the box.

------
obilgic
Am I wrong or is that just a pivotaltracker.com ?

~~~
adamfeber
The Simple Planner has a very similar setup to Pivotal but also allows you to
then switch to your task on an online card wall or a filterable task list
view. So the new tool appears to be similar but with much more functionality
depending upon what your workflows are.

